# Liddell / Ortiz 2



## Rayvielle (Apr 21, 2006)

This is looking more and more like a possibility, I think.

With the Tito comeback tour in full force now, I'm pretty sure the third fight on his contract will be against the Light Heavyweight Champion which may or may not be Chuck Liddell.

But, I know for damn sure I'd wanna see it. I think it could be a bit closer than the first time around, but I still think Liddell will break him.


What do you guys feel?


----------



## Royce Gracie (Apr 12, 2006)

Liddell will mop the octagon with him.


----------



## Wanderlei Silva Fan (Apr 18, 2006)

Royce Gracie said:


> Liddell will mop the octagon with him.



I agree 100%.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Royce Gracie said:


> Liddell will mop the octagon with him.


yea, chuck is a real bad match up for tito, they could fight 10 times tito would be extremely lucky to win 1


----------



## sl1ck (Apr 11, 2006)

Tito will tap him out :thumbsup: 

Chuck is all hype


----------



## Craig (Apr 18, 2006)

Tito's good, but Chuck's a bad moth'r F'r. I never miss a chance to watch Chuck knock a man out though.


----------



## budice619 (Apr 24, 2006)

sl1ck said:


> Tito will tap him out :thumbsup:
> 
> Chuck is all hype



Thats why Chuck knocked him out the first time:dunno: 

I want to see a second fight but I still think Chuck has the quicker hands and can knock out Tito once again. Tito has the better ground game but as we saw with Coture and Chuck, Chuck doesnt go down easy.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I think Liddell would kick the hell out of Ortiz. I hope this match happens.*


----------



## yerfdog76 (Apr 21, 2006)

Doesn't Tito Ortiz have a torn ACL now? He's gonna be out for at least 6 months with that injury....


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

sl1ck said:


> Tito will tap him out :thumbsup:
> 
> Chuck is all hype


 did u even watch the 1st fight, tito was never close to taking chuck down , and the whole fight would be on the feet again, chuck is sooooo much better on his feet, same result


----------



## Johnny Napalm (Apr 14, 2006)

Chuck vs Tito? Tito wouldn't even get the chance if he has to fight one of the top 3 LHW's first...

Remembered all those punches Forrest was missing in round 2 while a gassed Tito stood in front of him? If that had been Chuck throwin' instead of Forrest, Tito would've been carried out on a stretcher.


----------



## bigrob213 (Apr 29, 2006)

*I agree*

I agree as well. Iceman would ko Tito.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

CHuck will probably kill him. Tito though didnt try and take chuck down he let his ego get the best of him and he tried to strick. Maybe this time he'll take chuck down and pound him.


----------



## Juventud2222 (May 19, 2006)

With the amount of hate Chuck still has for Tito still running his mouth, he would probably throw a huge punch and knock out Ortiz cold.

Standing up Chuck will knock Ortiz out. 

On the ground... who cares, only Cotoure can take down Chuck nowadays. Chuck has the best takedown defense and the best stand up game.
Chuck will still be champion until someone clearly better than him challenges him.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Did you ever see the rampage chuck fight. Rampage beat the snot out of chuck. He took chuck down at will and ground and pounded him. Chuck got beat just about as bad as he did by Randy the first time.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

moldy said:


> Did you ever see the rampage chuck fight. Rampage beat the snot out of chuck. He took chuck down at will and ground and pounded him. Chuck got beat just about as bad as he did by Randy the first time.


Tito is not rampage. Rampage has the best takedowns of any fighter i've ever seen.

If tito fought chuck again he would get KO'd, probably in round 1, round 2 at the latest.

Remember, when the Iceman cometh, he cometh hard and in your face.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

I agree with everyone on this matter, haha. Rampage and Chuck would be good fight. And Tito doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## iceman574 (Jun 2, 2006)

the simple matter is that since chuck lost to randy and rampage he has greatly worked on takedown defence his game is so solid now he forces his opponents to stand with him he is pretty mutch impossable to take down and uf you shoot in to fast he will catch you and knock you out once you realise you have no choice but to stand and trade with him its only a matter of time before chuck will catch you with a clean shot and he only needs one a second fight wiith tito would be just like the first only i think chuck would finnish him quicker due to the fact that tito isnt as goos as he used to be and chuck is at his best i would rather see shamrock beat tito and get a shot at liddel


----------



## MaximusQ (May 31, 2006)

ortiz couldn't carry the icemans jock. Half of toto's i mean tito's game is talking shit.... haven't you figured this out by now


----------



## MaximusQ (May 31, 2006)

moldy said:


> Did you ever see the rampage chuck fight. Rampage beat the snot out of chuck. He took chuck down at will and ground and pounded him. Chuck got beat just about as bad as he did by Randy the first time.


That fight was like three years ago, and i guess until chuck goes back and vindicates all of his mma losses, you will always be that guy


----------

